# Decorating My Tack Room Space?



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I like the photo and nameplate idea. How about horsie bridle hooks for bridle and halter and lead. Maybe spray them a color you like. I'm assuming since they are making space you can't get too crazy.
Is that your mare in the avatar? You guys are adorable.


----------



## BuildDaBunny (Feb 16, 2013)

Actually that is a mare I used to ride during lessons. Lol I tried to change my pic but it wouldn't process. Lol due to my chemo I'm actually bald now


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Post a photo of your mare when you can. It's nice to see peeps with their ponies.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^I agree with the above!!

What kind of space do you have? Do you have your own little tackroom, or just a space in a public tackroom?


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

At my old barn everyone had fancy lockers and most folks had a picture frame with their horse's picture or one of them with their horse. My current space is a small room/locker thing covered in dust and spiders. I'm well past trying to decorate my tack space


----------



## BuildDaBunny (Feb 16, 2013)

It is a public tackroom so I don't have a ton of space. Basically just a saddle rack and some space for my brush box and things of the nature.


----------



## PaintedMare (Nov 7, 2012)

the more bridle hooks the better usually. you can usually hang more than just bridles from them. i would get the big command hooks since it is not your barn. they can be easily removed with no damage . just make sure to check the weights on them. plus bonus if the hook at any point get in the way you can easily remove it and place it somewhere else without having to get a screwdriver or hammer.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

PaintedMare said:


> the more bridle hooks the better usually. you can usually hang more than just bridles from them. i would get the big command hooks since it is not your barn. they can be easily removed with no damage . just make sure to check the weights on them. plus bonus if the hook at any point get in the way you can easily remove it and place it somewhere else without having to get a screwdriver or hammer.


The problem wth command hooks is that you usually can't hang anything too heavy from them, and if the room isn't climate controlled then I think they are less inclined to stay stuck. 

Most barns that I've been around are pretty ok with you adding hooks or nails as you please. At the barn where I was previously the owner was showing me my locker and said "Oh, if you want to add any bridle hooks or nails, go right ahead!". When I opened it I found every hook imaginable in every spot you could imagine! My current barn is just as flexible, but in both of the lockers I've used there have been a multitude of nails that I use for everything- bridles, helmet, half chaps, treat bucket, bits, etc!

Though, it's always best to ask before nailing into someone else's property!


----------

